# What colours are the Steel Legion



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi

What colours are Steel Legion, like what colours do you use to paint them and what colour washes and things like that?

Thanks


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jan 4, 2009)

I would guess that you first paint them chainmail, or something simular, then drybrush some boltgun metal on them, oh and don't they have those yellow and black lines, so probaly sunburst yellow, and chaos black.
DarknessWithin

P.S. i might have this totaly messed up with another army


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you mean the Imp guard steel legion if so in GW art their coats are usually a dirty yellow/tan so I'd probably start with an inyanden darksun or the Tau yellow foundation paint then give it a wash with a brown colour until I had some depth then re use the yellow to highlight and depending how far you want to take the shading use a little light grey to mix with the yellow for further highlights. the rest of their kit is generally muted blacks and browns.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

DarknessWithin said:


> I would guess that you first paint them chainmail, or something simular, then drybrush some boltgun metal on them, oh and don't they have those yellow and black lines, so probaly sunburst yellow, and chaos black.
> DarknessWithin
> 
> P.S. i might have this totaly messed up with another army


You are thinking Iron Warriors. He means the Imperial Guard that seem to be a cross between SAS and WWII Germany.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks great help :victory:


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

The yellow tan color is their standard Armageddon pattern uniform, they also look good in grey colors.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

tbh, you could paint the steel legion any colour you wish, either as the GW standard colour, or i greys, browns or greens all depends on the main look your after.
they will probaly look good in panzer grey great coats, and field grey uniforms with black boots and equipment, and thats just going by the style of the models


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

they do i have a pal with them in that exact color scheme, they look freaking awesome.


----------

